# My 510



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

Posted this before in DNE, but thought I'd share here too...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I hate you. Your car is gorgeous.

I am _so_ in love with 510s. If I only could afford one right now...

Know any good message boards devoted to the Dime?


----------



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

> I hate you. Your car is gorgeous.


Thanks... I think...  



> Know any good message boards devoted to the Dime?


There aren't very many, but I'm on 510Driver alot?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Sweer Car!! I would love to hook one up for myself.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very sweet 510. Clean, I like it. 

Oh, and don't mind Samo. He drools at the site of any 510. He's really harmless... honest! LOL


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn i love old school rides.

classic


----------



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *i love old school rides. *


Me too!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

hella nice!!!!!!!! i want it!!!!!!! good job man!!!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice 510. I still like body style. 

Do you drive it to the DNE monthly meets? 

I just joined DNE. Plan on attending next months...


----------



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

nissannut said:


> *Do you drive it to the DNE monthly meets?I just joined DNE. *


Not yet. I'm still working out a few bugs in the suspension. Since I live in Fort Worth, and most of their events seem to be 40+ miles away, I haven't been brave enough to drive it that far yet.  

I just got the AC system working good, so I may be at the next one.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

You have AC!! My first truck was a 1974 620 with the aftermarket AC. This huge compressor the size of the block above the alternator. And a Huge long box the width of the dash hanging below the dash. I tried to charge (r12 days) it in High school (1984) but the compressor was junk. I removed it all. 

Let me know if you ever need help working on it. My first engine rebuild was a L18. Great engines.


----------



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

nissannut said:


> *You have AC!! My first truck was a 1974 620 with the aftermarket AC. This huge compressor the size of the block above the alternator. And a Huge long box the width of the dash hanging below the dash. I tried to charge (r12 days) it in High school (1984) but the compressor was junk. *


The system on my car is from Vintage Air. It uses a smaller rotary compressor (Sanden), and a small accumulator/blower unit under/behind the dash. It works very well, and runs on R134a, not R12. I'm planning to remove the engine driven radiator fan and convert it to dual electric fans this winter, and hopefully next summer it'll be even better.


----------



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

nissannut said:


> *Let me know if you ever need help working on it. My first engine rebuild was a L18. Great engines. *


BTW, that's gone.  

Currently it has a balanced and blueprinted Z22E, with an O-ringed NISMO headgasket. Soon to be sporting some boost, too  

too many other mods to list....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I LOVE your Dime! I am using one of your pics as my wallpaper on my computer at work! Why can't anyone make a sport compact as perfect as that today?

By the way, do you have any pictures of the engine bay or interior?I am trying to get one and am looking for ideas for when I do.


----------



## datsunfreak (Apr 10, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *By the way, do you have any pictures of the engine bay or interior?I am trying to get one and am looking for ideas for when I do. *


I have a few. And some bigger/higher res versions of the above photos if you want one. Shoot me an email and I'll send you the photos, [email protected].


----------

